# LED replacement for my motorcycle headlight



## tate65 (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok I've resurrected my 1980 Honda CT 110, been using it for transportation back and forth to work. But the headlight really sucks, the bike has a 6V magneto system, the light actually dims at idle, and is not very bright at full power. I want to build a LED replacement, but I have a couple of questions I hope you experts can answer. 

1. How well do LEDs handle power surges and spikes? or will a boost fix this? Anyone got a good circuit?

2. Suggestions on fitting a light in the headlight spot and making it look "normal" and focused






3. What would be the best for this 1-2 high power 50W, or several of the newer lower wattage lights? 

Thanks


----------



## gswitter (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't have any specific answers for you, but you may find some here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/197913

I'm sure there are plenty of other examples on this board, but McGizmo's Vespa was the first that came to mind.


PS to anyone that remembers... didn't ARC mania make replacement LED headlights for a Miata?


----------



## tate65 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks that helps


----------



## Flummo (Aug 30, 2008)

I have had similar plans for a few bikes, but I have not come up with a good way to mimic the E-codes low beam beampattern. The ordinary "round spot" of light from LEDs just isn't an acceptable low beam for me.

As a compromise I am keeping the standard headlight on one bike (12V 45/40W Ba20d), and I am adding a pair of XR-E Q5 as auxillary lights to be used together with the high beam.


About your bike: Before you toss away your lamp, do check if it really works as it is supposed to. In a 28 year old 6V system I would not be suprised if 1V or more gets lost in the wiring, and that kills alot of light. You may also have the possibility to use a slightly higher wattage bulb for more light.


----------

